# Blasted or not blasted?



## Anca86 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello,

This is Paphiopedilum concolor. I got it about a month ago in low bud. 
Has the bud blasted?
Thanks
Anca


----------



## musa (Apr 12, 2021)

I don't think so...


----------

